# Gold Star



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

She was the first of two 130000dwt tankers built by Lithgow/s at Port Glasgow in 1971 for Korean owners.This picture was taken at her launch in December 1970.She was scrapped in Turkey 1986.


----------

